# Painting Bare Steel- Sand First or Use Etch Primer?



## scott890 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a steel pole that I need paint a gloss black, for use as an outdoor sign. Right now, it is bare steel with a coating of grease on it. My plan so far is to use turpentine to remove the grease, put on a coat of primer, and then finish with 2 or 3 coats of gloss black acrylic paint. However, I've been reading something about using an etch primer on steel. It's supposed to make it easier for the primer to hold on to. I was also reading about sanding the surface first before the primer for the same reason. Any suggestions on what to do? I'm not sure if I should use etch primer, then regular primer, then black paint, or to sand the surface first, then use regular primer, then black paint.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I used to paint bicycles. I used a etching primer and followed by several coats paint, and then several coats of clear.
I would quiz the guys in an auto paint store, they will have the answers. Are you painting this with spray cans or do you have a spray gun?


----------



## scott890 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll be using spray cans.


----------

